# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Мои первые домашние роды...

## Амина

*Мои первые домашние роды.*
_Я уверенна, что будут и вторые, а даст Бог, и третьи, и четвертые…
 И непременно домашние! Рожать мне понравилось!
А пока - рассказ о первых…_
*Эпиграф.*
Я планировала родить 1 ноября. Хоть ПДР ставили 13-го, я уже устала быть беременной. Последние несколько недель невыносимо болели тазовые кости - я ходить не могла, не то, что делать гимнастику. И предвестники - ложные или подготовительные схватки- утомили. И еще я ужасно соскучилась по своему малышу. Уже очень хотелось поцеловать его макушку, посмотреть в его глазки, потрогать его крошечные ладошки и пяточки, прижать к себе… 31 ноября - погода была отличная, первый снег, солнце - я отправилась нагуливать схватки. Целый день пробыла на улице: ходила по парку, по заснеженному лугу, даже добралась до речки (пела родовые песни на мосту - благо народу никого и шум воды заглушал мои вопли). Вернулась домой довольная и умиротворенная. 
Вечером позвонила сестра: «Что завтра делать собираешься?» 
«Рожать»
Хмыкнула, отмахнулась: «Ну, это понятно. А еще?»
Не поверила… К тому времени я собиралась уже пару недель. Но сегодня я разговаривала с малышом, мы договорились… Чего ждать-то? Пора уже увидеться… Да и у папы нашего завтра единственный за долгое время выходной, и Катя (акушерка) сможет приехать. Даже на форуме сказала, что завтра рожать буду. 
Когда ночью начались схватки я почувствовала необыкновенную радость - вот оно, наконец-то!!! Я улыбалась в предвкушении долгожданной встречи с малышом и испытывала некоторое облегчение - вот и финал беременности: волшебного, прекрасного, но ужасно уже утомительного состояния. Страха не было совсем.
Все, что со временем - писалось онлайн. Я сидела за компьтером и рожала в Worde. Остальное - по горячим следам в течение первой недели…

01 ноября 2006 3:00
Проснулась от ощущения, что из меня что-то покапало… Интересно, как это можно было лежа ощутить? И, тем не менее… Потрогала простынь -сухая… Но я же чувствую! Я знаю - это воды! Заворочался Димон. «Димусик, у меня, кажется, воды отходят…» Проснулся моментально, сначала заволновался, потом (вот ведь практик!) все взвесил (бензин есть, время есть, деньги есть..), успокоился и порекомендовал мне поспать. И сам, понятное дело, решил заняться тем же самым.. Ну да, понятно…
3:13Схватка…  А больно! Больнее, чем предвестники!  :Smile: ) Опять потекло… А чего ж я лежу? Кровать же мокрая будет! Терзает мысль - какого цвета воды? Зажимаю ладошку между ног, иду на кухню за кружкой, потом в туалет. Вроде набрала пару капель. Мутная. Но не зеленая… Желтовато-розоватая какая-то… Возвращаюсь в постель к мужу… То ли от холода, то ли от волнения  начинаю трястись… Димка обнимает, успокаивает… Согреваюсь, успокаиваюсь, задремываю…
3:23 Ага, опять схватка… Считаю про себя. Около минуты продолжительность. Можно спать. Просчитываю, что родители уйдут на работу через 4 часа. Ну, до этого времени точно не рожу. А когда звонить Кате? Ночь вроде, неудобно…. Да и рано еще. Она говорила, когда интервал между схватками будет 5 минут. Понимаю, что спать на схватке никак не получится.… Лежать больно и неудобно. Телефон сел, ставлю его на подзарядку, теперь я без времени…
На схватке хочется какать. Вспоминаю рассказы девчонок… Думаю про потуги  :Smile: ) Да какое там… сколько мне еще до них?
Понимаю, что поспать не придется… Хочется за комп… Все еще не оставляю мысль собрать воды в кружку, потому что на схватках они подтекают. Колобок шевелится… Потихоньку толкает в бока.
Нет, все-таки надо сходить в туалет.
4:00 Сходила, половила руками водичку. Блин… Возвращаюсь, сажусь на кружку возле кровати, решаю ждать схватку. Кладу руки на кровать, голову на них. Дремлю… В голове роятся мысли. Говорю с малышом, успокаиваю его… На схватке покапало… Жду еще одну. Все, не могу больше сидеть, пойду за комп!  :Smile: ) Димон дрыхнет. Пусть поспит, ему за Катей ехать… И меня поддерживать… Хочется то пить, то есть…
4:22 Наконец-то я с часами! Схватка… Правда, ни с чем не спутаешь… Смотрю на содержимое кружки. Темно-розовое и с какими-то белыми хлопьями. Ну, хоть не зеленое… Возможно, вместе с пробкой… На схватке хочется писать. Идти стремно, у мамы сон чуткий, она ж разволнуется и не заснет больше. А ей с детьми работать…
4:34 Опять. 12 минут… Ну ладно, 1 минута - схватка и 11 минут от окончания одной до начала другой. Времени еще вагон…
Все-таки договорились мы с малышом. Умничка он у меня… Не зря я вчера «нагуливала» схватки. Нагуляла. Жаль, не успели с Димоном сексом позаниматься. Ну да ничего, в процессе, может успеем. Это активизатор, между прочим  :Smile: )
4:41 Опять… 6-7 минут. Сидеть плохо, встаю, полуприседаю и кручу задом :Smile: ) Пытаюсь расслабить мышцы таза. Пока получается… А пойду-ка я в сеть!
4:47 Ой, девочки, спасибо за пожелания легких родов! Воспользуемся! 
Вот, уже пользуемся… 4:48. 6-7 минут. Регулярно! С чем себя и поздравляем!  :Smile: ) Время быстро идет. Действительно, как это я могу заснуть - я ж так долго этого ждала!!! 
Целых две моих фотки на главной странице! Одна с пузиком… Это что ж - скоро у меня его не будет? Легкий оттенок грусти… Зато у меня мой малыш будет!
4:54 Ух… какая… засекла время, идет 1мин. 20сек. Тяжело так внизу живота. Дышать тоже тяжело правильно, сбиваюсь… Просто стараюсь не зажиматься и дышать глубоко…
5:02 Промычала схватку. А  и правда, гораздо лучше!!! В смысле, легче! Правда, она короче была, даже минуты не протянулась! 7 минут.
5:07 Ага, длилась минуту… Через пять. Ого… Убыстряется…
5:12 хочу есть… в холодильнике есть йогурт… но туда надо идти… на фиг. О… Колобок ворочается… Сильно… Ага, схватка. Давит на прямую кишку почему-то… Помычала… Мама вставала в туалет, надеюсь, не спалила свет от монитора в комнате. 
Димка проснулся:
«Ну как ты?»
«Рожаю…»
«Да ладно? Я серьезно спрашиваю…»
«Правда рожаю!» ))
Шестой час уже… Почти 2,5 часа я рожаю… А так незаметно… Хочу посмотреть раскрытие. Но, опять же, надо идти в ванную, обрабатывать пальцы спиртом… Да и пойму ли я?  Колобок шевелится… Неправду говорят, что в родах малыши затихают… Или это мой такой активный? ))
5:21 Мычу. Четко чувствую схватки, а беспокоилась, что не пойму… Хочу в туалет, не могу!
5:26 Вернулась вместе со схваткой. 5-6 минут. Ладно, подожду часов до 6-7, потом позвоню Кате. Зеваю. Поспать что ли?
Кстати, боль при схватках не похожа на боль при месячных. Она другая. Ни на что не похожая… И, действительно, сразу понимаешь, что это ОНО!
5:31 Ох, ну ничего себе - поспать хотела… Сразу расхотелось . Аж в жар кинуло… Мычать уже не спасает, попеть бы… Да рано вроде… Хм… В 6, наверное, нужно будет звонить Кате. Все-таки 35 км добираться… И будить Димона. Хватит уже мне одной рожать! )) Чувствую вверху шевеления Колобка. Активные довольно. Пинает пятками дно. Упирается что ли? Все хорошо, мой маленький, я с тобой… Не бойся.
Кстати, я не боюсь. Совсем. Принимаю, как должное… А может, вина? Ой, не… Это опять на кухню идти… Разводить его… Не хочу… Может, позже…
На форуме, судя по всему, кроме меня, никого… Ну  и правильно, нормальные люди спять еще… 5:41 времени… Ушла оттуда… А то соблазн появляется намекнуть, что рожаю… Не… Все потом…
Колобок пинает в дно матки. Давно он так не буянил. Интересно, это нормально? Лана, пойду включу музыку и свечи зажгу… Точно… Буду расслабляться…
5:50 Зажгла свечи, включила любимые медлячки. Проснулся Димон, недовольно протянул: «Ну зачем ты это сделала, Бухтиз?» Вот, блин! Он дрыхнет, я рожаю нашего ребенка и еще и его сон должна оберегать? Хорошо еще, сразу его не разбудила…
7:58 Фух… И не до записей… Схватки иногда просто невыносимые… Уже был приступ малодушия… На фиг, больно, не могу… Ничего, прошло… Засекать время некогда, не до того… Устала, пытаюсь дремать между схватками. В ванной пыталась, неудобно на схватке переворачиваться, ибо лежать невозможно совсем. Перешла на кровать. Димка уехал за Катей, сейчас уже должны приехать. Холодно голышом, одела мужнину тельняшку. Трясет. От холода наверняка… Это плохо…
8:02 Это была схватка… Воды текут периодически. Интересно, какое же у меня раскрытие? Самой страшно проверять… Все, ладно ушла в себя…

----------


## Амина

Вот такое было начало… В шесть проснулись родители: «Ну что, собралась?»  :Smile: ) Ага!
 Димона я тоже разбудила, позвонили Кате. Она сказала, что хорошо бы в 8.00 меня посмотреть. Димка поехал за ней. Я мужественно ждала, когда же все свалят… Меньше всего хотелось общаться. Начала отходить слизистая пробка. Тоже ни с чем не спутаешь. Я разглядывала ее, Димке показывала  :Smile: ) Так  все интересно было! Кусок слизи с прожилками крови и еще чего-то… (сорри за подробности)
К семи часам осталась одна. Просекла, что когда из душа льешь на живот - легче. Решила набрать ванну. Мою ванну, периодически встаю на колени и мычу с переходом на А. Помыла, стала набирать. Хожу по квартире, что-то убираю. Ору песни… В любом месте, где застанет схватка, бухаюсь на колени и голосю… (потом колени были основательно подстерты).
Залезла  в ванну. Хорошо… Расслабляюсь, почти засыпаю, и тут схватка! Лежать невыносимо, быстро подняться на колени не получается. До слез… Не могу… Злюсь на схватку, на боль (как потом оказалась, абсолютно правильно. Гораздо хуже плакать и уходить от боли)… Звук А становится угрожающим.  :Smile: ) Уже не думаю о соседях. 
Тьфу на эту ванну, неудобно. Выхожу. Самое интересное, между схватками абсолютно нормально мыслю, боли нет, соображаю отлично. Как только начинается схватка - всё, она меня поглащает, окружающую действительность не воспринимаю.
Ушла в себя…  :Smile: ) Легла на кровать, накрылась с головой одеялом. Волосы мокрые - холодно. На схватке пришлось опять резво подскочить и поАкать… Вспоминаю, что не заварила целительный шиповник. Иду на кухню в тельняшке на голое тело и с зажатой между ног старой наволочкой - воды постоянно подтекают. Завариваю каким-то чудом. На схватке падаю на четвереньки прямо на линолеум, голосю. Слышу, как заходят Димка с Катей. 
«Марин, ты еще не родила?» Это Катя… 
«Нет, вас жду…»
Ну все, можно расслабится совсем. Схватки становятся все «перчёнее»… Соглашаюсь с Катей, что женщина в родах неадекватна. Соображаю фигово. Катя смотрит раскрытие. «Хорошее…» Насколько хорошее не спрашиваю, потом мучаюсь от этого… в перерывах между схватками. 
Будем делать клизму. Тихонько скулю - может не надо? «Надо!» Да ведь и сама знаю, что надо… Офигигительные, надо сказать, ощущения… Схватки на сортире. Пыталась как можно ниже наклониться на схватках, чтобы не опупеть от боли и чтобы процессу не помешать…  :Smile: )
Сижу возле кровати, на схватках ложусь на нее грудью, издаю жуткую какофонию гласных звуков. Катя комментирует… Слышу только ее. Димон ест на кухне, потом читает книжку.
Катя говорит - хватит тут валяться, пойдем чаю мне завари. Иду… В полусознании завариваю свеженький вкусный чай «Волшебная страна», даю. Мне говорят ходить. Хожу… Тяжко… Катя с Димоном как ни в чем небывало разговаривают на кухне.
 Бесит, что Димка читает. Захожу к ним. «Почему ты читаешь, а я одна рожаю?» Начинает ходить со мной. На схватке понимаю, что меня и это бесит. «Иди, читай…»
Они еще перекачивали какие-то песни с компа… Плохо помню, на самом деле. На схватках самой до себя… Помню, как отключила телефон и хотела найти и отключить мобильный… Не нашла…
Хожу… Мне то холодно, то жарко. На схватке - жарко, потом холодно, трясет. Надеваю рубашку… На схватке бросает в жар, сбрасываю… Теперь схваточки не прекращаются совсем, в перерывах тоже болит, не так перчённо, конечно, но все же…
Катя опять смотрит раскрытие… Скоро… Заставляет ходить… Невыносимо… Хожу. На схватке полуприседаю, пока Катя не видит, опираюсь руками о коленки и качаюсь из стороны в сторону. Катя задействует Димона, кладет его на пол, просит меня попереступать через него… Сама меня поддерживает. Тут подбегает пес. Решил, что мы играем, видимо. Гоним его, он начинает проситься гулять. Вовремя, блин. Я неадекватна, прошу Димку выпустить его одного… Он, кажется, отпускает. Ходим дальше. На схватке я просто скорячиваюсь, а Катя заставляет ходить. Потом приседать. Глубоко, до конца… Приседать легче… 
Сколько длилась пытка - не помню. Возвращаемся к кровати. Я вцепляюсь в матрас, поднимаю его… голосю… Иногда жалею себя неожиданно, «выскакиваю» из схватки, подскуливаю, подстанываю… Катя мягко напоминает, что делать… Во время схватки слышу только ее голос. Иду на схватку. Направляю силы в точку наивысшей боли. Сродни мазохизму. Периодически Катя слушает сердцебиение малыша допплером. Я не слышу  :Smile: ) Понимаю, что в ванной рожать не будем. Хочу спать. Холодно. Катя накидывает на меня махровый халат, я прошу Димку одеть мне носочки. Димка одевает, в полусознании отмечаю, что это приятно, когда муж тебя одевает.
Катя просит принести мне вина, разведенного в отваре шиповника. Не хочу!!! Надо… Димусик приносит, я пробую… и залпом выпиваю. Офигенно вкусно!
Катя говорит, еще две-три схватки и пойдем на кровать. Кровать - это хорошо… Между схватками выключаюсь из действительности. Начинает подтуживать. Мне завязывают волосы. Уже больше схваток прошло, почему я до сих пор на полу?!
Ужасно больно, невыносимо… Я чувствую себя так, как будто… не знаю… не  спала неделю, ночью гуляла, а днем - вагоны разгружала… Боюсь, что на потуги не хватит сил. 
Приходит Димка, опускается ко мне, я хватаюсь за него. Он обнимает, я повисаю на нем, черпаю силы… Теперь на схватке хватаюсь за него.
Наконец меня пускают на кровать. Катя смотрит раскрытие, схватки практически не прекращаются… Хватаюсь за Димку, как утопающий за соломинку. Плавно начинаются потуги… Жуткое ощущение… На попу давило первые несколько минут. Все остальное время я реально ощущала головку сынули в родовых путях. (правильно, немаленькая головка оказалась)
Лежу на боку, одна нога вытянута, другую держу на весу… На потуге подтягиваю ее к себе, цепляюсь за Димона. Помню, Катя за чем-то его отправила, а я махала в воздухе руками, потеряв точку опоры… Периодически меня вроде бы слушают допплером. Мелькала безумная мысль, что, наверное, на потугах я не очень прекрасна… Вспомнила бразильский фильм о родах и их богиню для рожениц. У нее было такое зверское выражение лица… Еще тогда Катя сказала, что это нормальное лицо на потугах. Вспоминаю ее в красках.
Уже Катя держит мою ногу и комментирует мои старания, а я висну на Димкиных руках. Он, кажется, полулежит в изголовье.
Ощущение, что это никогда не кончиться. Сильно тужится страшно, кажется, что все там сейчас порвется. «Еще не порвется…», - говорит Катя. Тужусь, что есть дури. 
«Лохматая головка у мальчишки…»
Тужусь еще… Стараюсь аккуратно, чтобы не порваться. Сколько же это длится? Димон  легко и ненавязчиво целует. Хорошо… Тужусь. Катя подбадривает. Все силы сосредоточены ТАМ. Катя что-то говорит. Понимаю, что уже надо сделать это! Тужусь что есть силы. Меня нет, есть только ТАМ. По репликам понимаю, что головка видна. Еще немного. Кажется, это предел. Еще потуга. Головка! «Не останавливайся!» ЕЩЕ!!!
Невероятная легкость и недовольный крик сразу… Я глубоко вздыхаю… На живот мне плюхают теплый скользкий комочек. «Такой большой!» Это мои первые слова… 
Сыночек мой, счастье мое, сокровище мое… Нет, наше… Вот мы и встретились… Смотрю и не могу насмотреться. Комочек покряхтывает и посапывает. (пишу и реву…)
«Поцелуй его взасос… ротик и носик…», - Катя подносит мне личико сына. Целую его мокрую мордашку. Какой он красивый!
Димка потом сказал, что не знал - плакать или смеяться. Он здесь, он рядом. Малыш открывает глазки и смотрит на нас. Вот он - момент наивысшего счастья!!!
Малыш синенький, плацента некоторое время уже не функционировала. Катя обрезает пуповину, делает малышу массажик с контрастным обтиранием. Он кряхтит и быстро розовеет. Меня поднимают рожать плаценту. Рожаю ее в ведерко (сейчас лежит в морозилке вместе с пуповиной). Перекладываюсь на подушки, сыночка кладут на грудь. Он тычется в нее, как котенок, начинает посасывать и засыпает.
Мы с Димкой в состоянии эйфории…
Катя говорит - как за чем ухаживать и Димка ее увозит. Мы с сынулей остаемся одни. Я смотрю на него, спящего… Такие крохотные пальчики, беленькие точечки на носике, пухленькие щечки… Димкина верхняя губка, Димкины волосы…Губки сложены бантиком… Такой красивый наш малыш. Наш сын. НАШ СЫН!!!

----------


## kosharrr

Я читала эту историю в на сайте журнала 9 месяцев, еще тогда меня все-все впечатлило(начитывалась перед родами для поддержания духа, ибо перенашивала). Круто, одним словом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Продолжение обсуждения ->*

----------

